#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Advantages of Colonial Economy in Sri Lanka

## Bhavya

Because of its Natural and Geographical Lactation and climate Sri Lanka was colonized by Portuguese, Dutch and British. Sri Lanka was more affected by British colonization. In British colonial period Many changes happened to Sri Lanka Such as railroads were built, the introduction of plantation agriculture, the administration was reformed, the education system changed and etc.

*These are some of the advantages of the colonial economy in Sri Lanka.*

Generated new income source by exporting plantation product.Increased direct investments from foreigners.New advanced technology Introduction .Development of indigenous industries and different job opportunities for people.Better transportation system.Peoples life become more complaisant.Able to learn modern education and get opportunities from the entire world.

----------

